# Getting good pictures



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Skill is more important than camera in my experience. I used "beater" camera for years before upgrading while I learned how to take good photos (and saved for a nice camera). I would strongly encourage you to take a photography class (in person or online). 

I have a Nikon D3200 with a Tamron 18-270 lens.

ETA: You can see a lot of my photos in Reagan's thread or my two puppies thread.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I have two cameras, a canon rebel xti and a very old Olympus with a 40 zoom lens. Most good pictures come from taking fifty to pick out the one or two that really turn out how you want. If there isn't a class around, practicing is great fun.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I shoot with a Nikon D90 but although I've had for 3 years, I still really don't know how to use it properly. I have 4 lenses but my go to lens is my 70-300mm as 99% of the time, I'm taking pictures of the dogs.

I also have an iPhone and a Samsung....my Samsung takes much better pictures compared to the iPhone.

If you're into taking online classes, there is a class called "Shoot the Dog" that starts June 1. This is through FDSA. I've signed up at the bronze level.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Try a camera with no shutter lag. DSLRs are great for photographing dogs. Most phone cameras, however good, have some lag and are of limited use for moving subjects. You can pick up an older DSLR and lens on the used market at a reasonable cost these days: e.g. an older Canon Rebel with a starter lens would sell for around $150. You'd need to learn how to use it, but it's not rocket science. 

If you don't want another camera, there are lots of things you can do to improve the photos you take with your iPhone camera. Some tips: Get down to the dog's level (don't photograph from above the dog). Don't get too close. Make sure the light is good: have the dog face the light source so you get catch lights in his eyes. Look at what's in the background and move if necessary to get a nice background. Try to catch the dog when he's relaxed: don't yell or force him to pose. Frame your shot, then make some kind of noise (whistle, squeaky toy) to get the dog to look at you. Take two or three shots and pick the best one. 

Good luck!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the tips. I have a iPhone 6plus. I have a Nikon coolpix that would take better pictures but it's kind of useless if I have to drag the computer out to get the pics off. There is no share or email button.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

There are many great discussions in the photo section, and lots of threads on equipment if you want to upgrade. An iphone or android can't really compare with even a starter camera and lens kit, especially for action or low light shots. The only issue with a camera would be their bulk, and it is easier than a cell phone to forget when you are rushing out the door. 

I got my daughter a Cannon Rebel (forget which model now, it was a few years ago), and it is a very capable entry level DSLR camera and lens kit. Nikon probably has a similar model, if you are one of those people.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I had an entry level point and shoot some years ago then worked up to a nice little dslr: Olympus E410. That camera took great photos. I had several lenses for it as well but after a while I just wanted something more as I was feeling limited. It was a good bridge camera. About 4-5 years ago, I switched over to a Nikon D7000 and absolutely love it. However, different camera needed different lenses and that is where a lot of the expense occurs. I still have the Olympus and keep it as a back up. I love photographing my dogs - they're my favorite subject followed by dogs owned by other people. I've got a Samsung Galaxy S4 cell phone and it also takes good photos but nowhere near the quality of a dslr. As mentioned above, alot of lag time.

Also as mentioned above, a used camera can save you $$ and the saved $$ can get you the better lenses. It definitely pays to get a good lens but more importantly you need to learn the camera and how it all comes together as far as settings.

Eowyn, I'd love to see the photos you've taken but I don't know how to find the threads you have for Reagan and the other pups. I'm still trying to find the ins and outs of this forum. Thank you.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cpc1972 said:


> Do you use your iphone to take pictures of your dogs. Or what kind of camera do you use. I cant seem to get very good pictures with my iphone. I think I just dont have the picture taking jeans. Some of you are great photographers.


You can take great pictures with every thing that is capable to take pictures. 
But better and more (expensive) equipment makes it easier  

Taking this picture with an iphone is a real challenge. :doh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^^ The better the lens and faster the camera, the better pictures you can take. But more important than that is timing, set up, and subject. Take pictures outside if you don't really have a great camera. The better lighting you can get - the better the pictures with most camera that aren't that fast.

The above pictures - were taken with a pretty cheap camera ($100 Kodak, I think). Basically, that camera would have really blurry pictures at dusk and flashing eyes in the house. But right setting - it could take nice pictures. Not as sharp or defined as those with betters lenses, but good enough if you want nice pics. 

I got a DSLR (Canon Rebel) and have not been able to pick up my old Kodaks at all, because there is a difference in quality. And I just plug the memory card into my computer to download. That said, for quick pics where you either get a pic at that moment or not at all - I totally use my cell phone or the camera on my tablet.  

The below are pics my sister who lives out west took with her IPhone. I think I could get a better zoom and detail with my DSLR, but these aren't that bad. Again it's just getting the right set up and lighting.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Cpc1972 said:


> Do you use your iphone to take pictures of your dogs. Or what kind of camera do you use. I cant seem to get very good pictures with my iphone. I think I just dont have the picture taking jeans. Some of you are great photographers.


What you have to remember, it's still only a phone camera, and although they can take pretty good shots (in fact really good shots if the light is there), they are still limited by the size of their sensor and also very restricted by the design of their lens. 
But that's not to say you can't get a good image from them, but the lighting needs to be fairly good to achieve it, otherwise the auto ISO kicks in and you will get a grainy and usually not a clear shot.

If I were you, I would read up a little on how "Light, Shutter Speed & Aperture" effect the quality of your photos, and just keep taking photos as the more you take, the better you'll get at it. If you talk to any Pro's, they will usually tell you that if they get one good shot out of a hundred or more, their doing well, so don't worry, just keep pressing that shutter button... 



Megora said:


> The below are pics my sister who lives out west took with her IPhone. I think I could get a better zoom and detail with my DSLR, but these aren't that bad. Again it's just getting the right set up and lighting.


You are right that you can get better shots with a DSLR, but given the right light conditions, a phone camera doesn’t do too bad a job considering its limitations. 
And if you process any photo (by a photo editor), you can give it more “Pop”. I just did a quick (couple of minutes) edit on one of your sister phone shots.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone own any compact point and shoot cameras that they would recommend? I am also looking for a new camera.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Nikon makes several "Coolpix" cameras that are point and shoot. I would suggest a compact DSLR such as the Nikon d3200 or d3300 for action shots of your Golden.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Daisy123 said:


> Does anyone own any compact point and shoot cameras that they would recommend? I am also looking for a new camera.


Here's a link to a list of reviews of Compact Cameras per price range...

DPReview...


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> Eowyn, I'd love to see the photos you've taken but I don't know how to find the threads you have for Reagan and the other pups. I'm still trying to find the ins and outs of this forum. Thank you.


Oh sure, here are the links! 
The two puppies thread.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-1-year/330121-what-did-i-do-two-puppies.html
Reagan's thread.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ar/333193-introducing-little-miss-reagan.html


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Eowyn- I love your pictures of Reagan she is absolutely perfect!

I decided to order the Sony Cyber-shot RX100 II from Costco because they have a great return policy so I will see if I like it. It got really good reviews. It was either the Sony or the Canon g7 which was more expensive. I decided on the Sony because it takes faster pictures. I am getting a puppy in July so I can't wait to take a million pictures!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Daisy123 said:


> Eowyn- I love your pictures of Reagan she is absolutely perfect!
> 
> I decided to order the Sony Cyber-shot RX100 II from Costco because they have a great return policy so I will see if I like it. It got really good reviews. It was either the Sony or the Canon g7 which was more expensive. I decided on the Sony because it takes faster pictures. I am getting a puppy in July so I can't wait to take a million pictures!


Thanks! 

With a puppy, you will definitely end up appreciating the extra speed.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you Eowyn.... I always love photos. As said above, I'm stilling trying to figure out how to navigate.


----------

